

Swiftly, a new service from 99designs - lox
https://swiftly.com/

======
ZanderEarth32
This is a great idea.

I'd love to have this option but for code. I often find myself struggling with
something, whether it's not knowing the best way to handle a situation, not
understanding a concept or just not being able to get something to work and
I'd easily pay $15-$25 to have access to a developer who can answer a simple
question.

Like right now, I am having a hard time understanding pointers in C, and it
would be great if I could talk to someone on the phone for 10 minutes and they
could help me understand the concept. I know there is Stack Exchange, and that
is a great resource, but this would be more of a 1 on 1 consult.

I realize that most developers time is worth more than $15-$25 for a short
amount of time, so I don't know if this is viable, but it would be nice.

------
jmduke
Looks like we're entering the Mechanical Turkination of graphic design. At
first blush, I think this is awesome, especially for small
consultancies/businesses/side projects. Converting a logo to vectors, for
example, is something that would probably take me at least an hour and I'd be
more than willing to pay someone $15 to take such a task off my hands. It's no
replacement for an actual graphic designer, but often you don't need an actual
graphic designer.

(The caveat, of course, is that the commoditization of graphic design relies
on the assumption that you can treat graphic designers as commodities; if
value swings wildly from one of 99design's members to another, then the
attractiveness of the service plummets.)

~~~
nickff
Perhaps the way of addressing your caveat is to have a strong reputation
system, such as what Amazon has implemented with their reviews.

------
northernmonkey
I just used this and received a great result within 1 hour. Excellent stuff.

